# Laws in KY



## klilly20 (Mar 21, 2015)

Do any body know if you can pick Morels on government land such as Corps of Engineers land and wildlife management areas?


----------



## sunnyd (Apr 11, 2013)

I have heard yes...and on LBL


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 30, 2015)

I have been told yes, unless it is otherwise specified at the property.


----------

